
Ask HN: What is your favorite book? - azeirah
Inspired by the recent post, where the most mentioned books on HN got listed, I&#x27;d like to know what your favorite books are.<p>What book sticked with you for the longest time?<p>What book made a lasting impact on the way you view the world?<p>What is your favorite fiction book?
======
perseusprime11
What book sticked with you for the longest time? Peopleware. This book
questions open office layouts and widely accepted norms for productivity using
data. This book is always on my mind.

What book made a lasting impact on the way you view the world? Thinking, fast
and slow. A book that made me aware of all the biases that we have as we make
decisions.

What is your favorite fiction book? Ender's game. It's a cult book. What can I
say...

